# Coco in hempy help



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok I have 20 clones in coco, or so I thought, my coco is a mix of peat moss, coco, castings and pumice.. This is a nice organic medium, but not pure coco. My question is: is this what is meant by "coco"?
It's "black gold" brand. I've used it before, but not with hempys. Would it work? Or should I transfer them into regular coco when I put them in the hempys? They are just in little nursery starter squares, like 2x2x2" pots, so I'll be transplanting them soon of course, so I'm not sure if I can just use this stuff? I plan to feed with gh flora unless I get good suggestions from someone with coco/hempy experience.


----------



## DonJones (Nov 23, 2009)

Coco is either chips or shredded fiber from coconut shell husks. It is nearly non-biodegradable.  It is used for package padding, hydro medium and in your case soilless potting mixes as a filler and amendment.  You do NOT have coco, you have one of many different mixtures of Black Gold soilless potting medium, even though it is called potting soil.  They have a lot of different mixtures but it is all peat and compost based.  It is a very popular non-organic "soil" grow material.  Depending on what additives they put in it, Black Gold may need different nutes to supplement what is in the mixture.  The basic mixture is nearly inert and the plants are nearly totally dependent upon the feeding solutions for nutrients.

I know old time growers that have switched from dirt to Black Gold, the orange and black bag, without nutrients or coco in it and use nothing else, feed it with all kinds of nutes from "organic teas" of various types to various organic fertilizers to commercial fertilizers to hydro nutrients with excellent results and refuse to use anything else.

Yes you can grow quit well in Black Gold, especially the mixture that has coco added to it to keep it from settling and compacting from watering but it probably will need a lot of nutrients added to it.  One popular local mixture is black gold with worm castings, bat guano, or both mixed into it in varying ratios before planting.  It seems to aerate very well and to require less frequent watering/feeding to stay moist.  It is nearly instantly wet able and drains well.  I have switched to the non-fertilizes original mixture, alos the one you have with the added coco in is good too, exclusively from our local dirt mixture except for when I run hydro.  

Good smoking.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes I've used black gold in the orange bags, that's all I used to use, and also grew with the coco blend, but never in hempy, just regular pots and botanicare organic nutes. I wanted to do a coco hempy grow and realized I planted my clones in a planting mix not coco. So now what to do? I could just use pots and grow old school. I'm thinking regular style but stay with the gh flora since I need simple. I have botanicare though. So I'm not sure: hempys or pots? I just think this mix needs more drainage than a hempy would provide. This stuff can go 3-5 days easy between feeds depending on plant and pot size of course. It seems to be a very water holding mix. I like hempys and hydro but have clones in coco blend, what to do?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2009)

transfer  coco  clones  right  into  Hempy  Buckets..


----------

